# Unable to load gmail? K3 3G



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Is anyone else having trouble getting gmail to load on the kindle? I have a K3 3G. I've tried what I had bookmarked, that worked in the past, and I've also tried m.gmail.com, and also tried m.google.com then clicking on gmail, and even tried the full version gmail.com and nothing works. It just keeps trying to load, and then it says Your kindle is unable to load this page.

I also am having trouble with google docs. I had bookmarked the mobile page and I was able to download books I had saved there, and now it won't work. I want the text-only version, but it gives me what looks like the iPhone version and no docs show up.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I've seen this in the past with websites that suddenly stop working, try a restart, and try clearing cookies/history.


----------

